# Member of the Month Jan 2009 - Red Orc



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Red Orc*​ 
This was a difficult decision in the member of the month series. We had several options but decided to give the award to Heresy-Online's official funniest member.

Congratulations Red Orc! 

We took a few minutes to ask him a few questions.



> *Real name:* Mark
> *Heresy Online user name:* Red Orc
> *Main Army:* currently Blood Angels
> *Location:* about 25 minutes from Warhammer World...
> ...


*

Member of the Month Winners*
November 2008 - *Squeek*
December 2008 - *Djinn24
*January 2009 - Red Orc


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats man, it's well deserved. . .


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

grats man! i do love your odd stories 

keep it up!

M


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very well deserved, congrats Red.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Red Orc, well deserved mate.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll echo what's already been said but I add that I think you're a fabulous contributor to the forums and I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey man congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Always a pleasure to read one of your posts Red.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats! Thanks for all your helpful post!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

:clapping cyclops:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats Red Orc and well deserved I say, your posts never fail to give me a bit of a chuckle.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Red Orc!!:biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done man!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done mate. I have agree that I will always read posts that have your name in, just to see what you have to say.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Another month, another good choice. Well done buddy, the title is well deserved.

L.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

well done orcy, thoroughly well deserved. Look forward to reading your :cyclops: for years to come!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well done Red Orc, you have made me chuckle on more occasions than I can remember. Thanks for that and very well deserved.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Huge gratz Red Orc! :victory: Well deserved!!!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations Red Orc!! I knew you were going to get this title sooner or later:biggrin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations indeed Red Orc! Another deserving winner.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, what can I say?

First, I'm honoured that I've been chosen as Member of the Month. It's nice to know that people you respect have respect for you, so thanks very much for that.

Also, thanks to all those congratulating me... it's good to know that that someone likes what you're doing. Thanks.

And thanks to Heresy as a whole - it's a great community, full of friendly and helpful people, and I love being here.

Cheers all, it's really an honour.

:chuffed but also embarrassed cyclops:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I knew it would on ly be a matter of time before this would happen. 

Congrats it is very well deserved to a great member.

:From the Cuddly Ball of Death:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

could'nt ave gone too anyone more deserving 

Well done :victory:

Gore Hunter


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats Red! The team seems to have a knack for pickin the right people! Well deserved for sure! All the best on that deserted island man.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratz Red. I haven't been here long but I can safely say I know that when you write something, it will have worth.

Like this post!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats, my red and green friend. You deserve it!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, certainly earned it!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

:congradulating cyclops: :so_happy:

Cheers, 

Brian


----------



## Piratezen (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratz Red Orc!

Well deserved!

Pirate


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats Red Orc!

Chaosftw


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

:good: Congrats to Red Orc!!! Great job winning member of the month, you deserve it! Keep up the good work, man!!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Well deserved! Many a moment has my humour been tickled my a remark from our resident Red Orc!


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

well done red orc.... have some rep dude. :good:


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Congats red orc


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Red Orc! You deserve it. But how come it says January but it's February?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm last month's news :wink:

I think the idea is that's it's always based on the previous month. No-one knows who Feb's Member of the Month is, because it hasn't finished yet.

Thanks all for your kind words. I've said it before and I'm quite likely to say it again, Heresy is a great community, I love being here, and it's an honour and privilige being chosen as Member of the Month.

Cheers all.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see this MotM award with one eye of two!









Well done Red Orc and well deserved indeed.



Never leave!
_*V V*_


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats mate! Well deserved. 

Have some e-beer!!

:drinks: :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats on the achievement, looking at your posts I can see it is well deserved. =)

Kuffy


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

congrats! well deserved


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Congratulations Red Orc! You deserve it. But how come it says January but it's February?


 
Yeah, as Red Orc rightly said, the Member of the Month is chosen based on their contributions for the _whole _of that month. For that reason, the Member of the Month is announced at the beginning of the next month.

Again, well done Red Orc :wink:


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats to you, Red. :biggrin:


----------

